# Winds and Gas Prices



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Man I have wanted to go down to the new place and hunt so bad it hurts. The winds been howling out of the South and on the property thats the wrong direction plus the cost of fuel to get there and back is rediculess. hope it lays down today willing to try tonight or in the morning. Thinking about going to the range but then again the winds are whipping here today pretty good. Maybe do some reloading for better days.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you can always put a sail on your truck and use wind power







.

Fuel is an issue now more so than before.

Hope you get out soon Rodney.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have fun explaining to other homeowners why you had to tack across their lawn in your sailtruck.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...yeah.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

is the drive a good distance BigD? I guess im lucky, about the furthest place from me I hunt is about 20 miles. Most every place is just a few miles from home.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It is about 68 miles 1 way. When I head to Okla its 150 miles.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Holy cow man! To bad you dont have access to some good ground close by. Id pull my hair out! I killed 2 bobcats about 200 yards behind my house this past winter. Dont know if i could handle that kinds drive.
Well i guess when you have the fever you just go. I drive 4 hours to go deer hunting. Though we have good deer here, i like the company and friends there. I get it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez it must be nice SMY, I have to go at least 25-30 mi. but prefer to go at least 50.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hummm I feel really lucky then. It is pretty rural here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are a few places closer to me but they get more pressure. You are indeed lucky SMY.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well im not as luck as Chris. lol........ I love living here tho, its great.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes sir there are those blessed guys here !

I am glad you have it good !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a minimum of 25-60 minutes from any places I have permission to hunt and shoot on right now.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well went out this morning.Seen 3 dogs about 400 yards and wouldnt budge. I was introduced to a rancher and all I can say is WOWW!!!! The guy turned me onto about 3000 acres along a major creek and showed me around. Its gonna take a while to find the ins and outs of it. It is flanked on both sides by major ag fields. The creek has heavy to moderate cover on both sides. It is a major flood plain area. Seen lots of hog sign and some coyote tracks and scat. Wish Friday was here I want to go exploring big time. Bad thing if it rains you aint getting in and if you do you probably wont get out. Will let you know how it works out. Oh yea this is only about 12 miles from where I got the cat and hogs on another guys property.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Rite on! Glad you got some more ground.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww you lucky dog Rodney !!! I am glad for ya man, wish I could help you carry some lead.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Rodney. Sounds like some prime habitat.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

The low spots of flood plane. Seem like most critters use them for travel. Especially, Hogs.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hogs, raccoons, yotes, everything likes water...Practice at Dons range before you head out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...what happened to that site you had posted Don...I kinda enjoyed the computer practice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...what happened to that site you had posted Don...I kinda enjoyed the computer practice.


HUH ! What site are you refering to.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The shooting range where you use your mouse to line up the scope to take aim on a target.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it gone ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...what happened to that site you had posted Don...I kinda enjoyed the computer practice.


It's still here, back at the cabin... members cabin.... try this.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had looked there...but was unable to locate it ? I will look again. Thanks Brother.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"Try this" is the name of the thread. Sorry I should have been clear.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I found it again...great pass time game.

We need to make one with a coyottee running through a field, standing, etc.


----------

